# Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?



## 94Ruben (22. April 2011)

Also ich hab bis jetzt mir mal ne Liste gemacht was ich alles brauch bzw habe:

2x ruten 
2x rollen 
schnur 
bissanzeiger 
swinger 
wiegesack (will ich auch als abhakmatte benutzen) + wiege 
futterrakete + schaufel 
Rigs, Bleie usw.
normaler Angelstuhl (oder brauch ich einen karpfenstuhl ?)
Normales zelt, Muss ich ein Bivy haben  ???
Boilies usw.

Was brauch ich noch ????? wäre über jeden Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Udo561 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

Hi,
viel Ausdauer und ne Liege falls du mal über Nacht bleiben möchtest.
Normaler Stuhl reicht , muss kein Profi Karpfenstuhl sein 
Bei den Rollen solltest du dir Freilaufrollen zulegen.
Hier im forum gibt es irgendwo ne Liste mit allem Zubehör was man als Karpfenangler benötigt , musst halt suchen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dorbel (22. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

Beim Karpfen angeln ist Zu der jahreszeit Frolic
Einer der besten köder + Preiswert.
Ich selber habe diese woche 7 karpfen damit gefangen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*



94Ruben schrieb:


> Also ich hab bis jetzt mir mal ne Liste gemacht was ich alles brauch bzw habe:
> 
> 2x ruten
> 2x rollen
> ...



So ein Käse, man braucht doch kein Zelt oder Bivy, keinen Swinger und auch kein Karpfenstuhl, nicht einmal Boilies.
Was glaubst du, wie wir auf Karpfen geangelt haben, bevor es diesen ganzen Firlefanz gab?!!


----------



## allrounder11 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

@sensitivfischer, da kann ich Dir nicht zu 100 % zustimmen. Swinger halte ich z. B. nicht für sinnfrei. Beim Zelt kommt es darauf an, was der TE genau machen will.

Beim Rest sind wir uns einig


----------



## omnimc (22. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

kopflampe und ausdauer!


----------



## omnimc (22. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

und einen Kasten Bier zum Ansitz,falls du nicht Trinkst nimm halt einen Leeren Kasten!


----------



## Angelsuchti (22. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

...auch wenn er trinkt würde ich keinen Alkohol beim (Karpfen-)Angeln empfehlen, den selbiger macht gemütlich und mit Gemütlichkeit dauerts umso länger, einen Karpfen zu fangen!


----------



## omnimc (22. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> ...auch wenn er trinkt würde ich keinen Alkohol beim (Karpfen-)Angeln empfehlen, den selbiger macht gemütlich und mit Gemütlichkeit dauerts umso länger, einen Karpfen zu fangen!


 

Ich dachte die Karpfenfreaks sind so Geil aufs Drillen, den Fisch am Ufer halbe Stunde wiegen und messen und dann Halbtot zurückzusetzen.


----------



## WallerChris (22. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

bissanzeiger, swinger hänger oder einfach nen bummerl, ja und banksticks oder nen rodpod.
Stuhl hatte ich in meiner Jugend nie einen mit.
Zelt brauchst nicht unbedingt, da reicht son großer angelschirm, außer du fischt über Nacht.
futterrakete und schaufel brauchst eigentlich auch nicht, gibt ja pva Schnur und Beutel.
einfach Mais aus der Dose, Brot, ev. noch frolic  und Würmer und Maden.

Sorry für groß und Kleinschreibung, aber am Handy ist das bissl schwer

mfg Chris


----------



## Kretzer83 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

Ich brauche:


Ruten inkl. Rollen & Schnur
Montage
Köder
meine Angelkiste Nr. 3&4
Stirnlampe
Kleidung
einen Holzbrügel zum abknüppeln
Messer für Kiemenschnitt
 und Ausnehmen
Fahrrad & Anhänger


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (23. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

Falls du mit einer rakete fuettern willst, bedenke dass du eine extra rute brauchst, denn volle futterraketen wiegen ein bisschen mehr als man einer normalen karpfenrute zumuten sollte. Was die rolle angeht muss es kein freilaufmodell sein, fische lieber mit normalen rollen mit frontbremse. Stuhl reicht wie gesagt auch ein ganz normaler. Achte beim zelt darauf dass du an den meisten gewaessern keinen boden drin haben darfst. Boilies muessen auch nicht sein, mais, frolic usw tuen es auch und sind guenstiger. Ich weiss ja nicht wie alt du bist und was du ausgeben kannst/ willst

€: wuerde den wiegesack nicht als abhakmatte nutzen, wuerde mir eine extra matte kaufen, diese kosten nicht die welt und bekommt man auch ziemlich guenstig
Lg kala


----------



## 94Ruben (23. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

Ich bedanke mich rechtherzlich für eure vielen Antworten !!!

 und nun habe ich mir jeweils 2 ruten und rollen zusammengestellt:

ROLLE:   http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Okuma-P...eeder_2064.html

RUTE:   http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/JRC-Pow...ruten_2015.html

Habe bis jetzt nur gutes über die Rolle gelesen, über die Rute erst recht wenig.. aber aufjedenfall positives.

Nun meine Frage, glaubt ihr diese Kombo harmoniert mit einander in Aussehen (also das Rute und Rolle optisch zsm. passen) und in der Praxis auch zsm. funktionieren ???

Wäre über jede Antwort dankbar !


----------



## marv95 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

Die Rute reicht für den anfang vollkommen aus .

Ich angel selber mit ner 50 € Rute von Ultimate und konnte damit schon 6 30er landen. Es sei denn du willst auf ner distans von über 100 meter fischen


----------



## andy12345 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

Moin,

über die rollen hört man eigtl. fast nur gutes ..
Die Ruten sind auch ab 2.5 lbs stark genug um auch mal auf größeren diistanzen zu Fischen..
Nur wenn du wirklich weit werfen willst dann nimm die etwas kräftigere ruten ..
Mfg


----------



## ferox96 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

also ich bin kein karpfen profi aba alles in allen
brauchst du nua:
stuhl
schirm
zwei ruten jeweils mit freilaufrolle und 30ger mono
als köder rate ich von boilis ab mit denen musst du tagelang anfüttern und das du nen fisch krigst is imma no nich sicher
nimm ganz einfach maden und mais anfüttern tust du mit zwei händen mais wenn du anfängst du kannst aba auch scho 2 tage vorher anfangen
pedri
niklas


----------



## marv95 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*



ferox96 schrieb:


> also ich bin kein karpfen profi aba alles in allen
> brauchst du nua:
> stuhl
> schirm
> ...





Aso, 

und wie willst du den Mais ohne Boot auf ne auf ne gewisse entfernung bringen ? Außerdem wen ich an meinem Gewässer mit Maden fischen würde hätte ich unzählige Kleinfische am haken und würde nachst kein Auge zu bekommen vor lauter kleinfisch 

es gibt nix besseres als gute selbst gerollte boilies


----------



## omnimc (27. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*



marv95 schrieb:


> Aso,
> 
> und wie willst du den Mais ohne Boot auf ne auf ne gewisse entfernung bringen ? Außerdem wen ich an meinem Gewässer mit Maden fischen würde hätte ich unzählige Kleinfische am haken und würde nachst kein Auge zu bekommen vor lauter kleinfisch
> 
> es gibt nix besseres als gute selbst gerollte boilies


 

Pva Sack dann läst er das blei weg und wirft mit der Rute seine Plätze an. fertig


----------



## Freund96 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*



marv95 schrieb:


> es gibt nix besseres als gute selbst gerollte boilies


 

doch die Berkley-Gulp-Carp oder the Nash Boilies



> Pva Sack dann läst er das blei weg und wirft mit der Rute seine Plätze an. fertig


dann sag mal wie der sich dan ohne Blei haken soll ein anhieb auf 100m ist mit Mono schwierig und meist zu spät


----------



## lsski (27. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

AW: Was brauch ein Karpfenangler ?

Das Wissen wo Karpfen Fressen!

Eine Büchse süßen Dosenmais !
Grundrute Blei, Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach, Haken 6-2 
oder Grundrute 10g Schwimmer Blei, Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach, Haken 6-2 
GEDULT und RUHE ! 

Tuning aber nicht nötig: 

Das Wissen über eine Selbshakmontage 
Freilaufrolle 
Bissanzeiger
Swinger 
Wiegesack 
Futterrakete  
Schaufel 
PVA
Boili
und und und...........


LG Jeff #h


----------



## ferox96 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*



marv95 schrieb:


> Aso,
> 
> und wie willst du den Mais ohne Boot auf ne auf ne gewisse entfernung bringen ? Außerdem wen ich an meinem Gewässer mit Maden fischen würde hätte ich unzählige Kleinfische am haken und würde nachst kein Auge zu bekommen vor lauter kleinfisch
> 
> es gibt nix besseres als gute selbst gerollte boilies


zia kleiner tipp
dann würd ich einfach MEHR maden auf den haken tun XD


----------



## AlexZander01 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Was brauch als Karpfenangler ?*

fangen wir mal damit an an was für einem gewässer du angeln willst. rhein oder schlot iss schon ein unterschied


----------

